# Marinated garlic



## lilybean (Feb 7, 2011)

I have some garlic that's nearing the sell-by date. I'd hate to waste it (I love garlic) and I'm looking for ways to experiment with it. I'm thinking I want to prepare it like pickles, olives, or marinated artichokes. Example







The ingredients in the above are as follows: quartered artichoke hearts, vegetable oil (olive oil and sunflower oil and/or soybean oil), water, vinegar, salt, spices.

I love these lol. Is there any way I can make such a preparation at home, using garlic instead of artichokes? Even if it had to be refrigerated and kept only a few days (I read up on garlic infused oil and botulism, what a bummer).

Thanks, all!


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 7, 2011)

Google Pickled garlic. There a ton of recipes....


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe use it in a mixture that you will then pickle....garlic, cauliflower, celery, pickling spices...something like that??


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Lillybean,

I pickle garlic every year, quite often for Christmas gifts.  Here is the recipe that I use:
1/2 lb garlic
1lg red bell pepper sliced in strips 1/2x2 
2C white vinegar
2/3C white sugar
1/2 tsp mustard seed
1/2 tsp celery seed
Measure sugar and vinegar into large pot, add spices (can use spice bag made from cheesecloth, I just add the spices) 
Bring to a boil stirring frequently.  Boil 5 min.  Add garlic and pepper pieces.   Boil 5 min more.  Discard spice bag if used.  Fill jars to 1/4".  Seal with prepared lids.  Or keep in fridge for up to 3 weeks.  I process mine in a hot water bath for 10 minutes to seal so they don't have to be refrigerated.  Our family loves them my son-inlaw always requests them for Christmas.  
If you don't have canning experience solicit a friends help or go with the fridge method.  Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Yum

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## blissful (Feb 12, 2011)

I skip the oil.

Vinegar, salt and sugar, dissolve and put your peeled garlic in it. Refrigerate. I've had some in the fridge for months now, it's delicious.

Tip to peel garlic cloves.
Boil water, clean up/ break apart the cloves with the peels on them. Drop into the boiling water for less than 1 minute. Cool immediately in ice water.
The peels are MUCH easier to remove and they aren't smashed, they look wonderful.

You can eat these like candy. Slice over salads. Serve with antipasto. Chop and mix with chopped olives, marinated chokes and marinated peppers for a relish. 

I need to make another few batches soon too. 
When they sit in the brine, they lose the 'hotness' but still have the garlic flavor. They remain crunchy.


----------

